# Is vet wrap hard to come off a horses tail?



## Haflingerluver (Mar 18, 2013)

I want to wrap my haflingers tail but will it be sticky and hard to come off? I've heard of tails being ripped from vet wrap:?


----------



## 3ringburner (Feb 8, 2014)

Bump, I would like to know as well


----------



## kenda (Oct 10, 2008)

Bah, I wrapped my mares tail with vet wrap and she gave one moderately vigorous tail swish and off it came. Vet wrap is supposed to stick to itself, not to the horse.


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

If you leave it on long enough (weeks, months), or if it's wet enough it can get gunky and hard to come off. Not because it's stuck on the tail but because its gunked up and stuck to itself. I wrap my Arab's grey tail with blue vet wrap. I only occasionally have to cut it off but it never damages his tail. It hasn't dyed his tail either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Depending upon why you are looking to wrap your horses tail instead of vet wrap you can use the outer long wrap from a standing/shipping wrap you place over quilts. Some use polos, but I would be very hesitant as they are extremely stretchy and thicker material. 
However...you can also use a tail wrap, manufactured for just what it is called..."Tail Wrap"..._ {copy & paste this address below if it doesn't do a direct link}_
_Professional's ChoiceÂ® Tail Wrap | Dover Saddlery _








There were some other choices but most recognize the Professional Choice name...and it was less expensive than some of the other choices...available in several colors too.

Use caution no matter what you "wrap" with as you don't want to hurt the blood supply or nerves in the tail and tail dock area...
:wink:


----------



## Haflingerluver (Mar 18, 2013)

Ok thanks I think I'll try the wrap and see how it turns out


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Don't use Vet Wrap or Guardtex over the tailbone as you'll cut off the blood supply and can kill the tail. I braid below the tailbone and then roll it up and wrap in Guardtex. It will last 1 month without having to be changed, no mess when removing it either.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Careful with wrapping the tail.
I've never had an issue with vet wrap not coming off. I can imagine if you tangled it up or let it get really gross it may be an issue but typically it only sticks to itself. If you are careful you could even cut it off. I've never heard of vetwrap pulling the tail out, it probably wasn't done correctly.

I braid my horses tail (below the tailbone) bundle it up and vetwrap then duct tape over (just to help hold it and keep it dry)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I have the professional's choice tail wrap, works good, easy to pop in the washer when it's dirty. I put it on the on the tail after a bath before a show so the tail is nice and flat. Never used it for more than one night.


----------



## verona1016 (Jul 3, 2011)

I've braided and bagged my horse's tail for a long time and had tried vet wrapping unsuccessfully a few times (it would just slip off). I recently found a YouTube video that showed me what I had been doing wrong and was able to keep the vet wrap on for about a month. It came off just fine, the color (blue) didn't bleed onto my horse's white tail, and no gunky residue left behind.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

^ I will add that I also use blue (or purple or whatever) on my grey horses very light silvery tail and haven't had a problem. I mean to change it regularly but don't (luckily haven't had a problem) and, depending on how well I do it, it stays for a month or two before it falls off on its own (if I haven't changed it by then).


----------



## AFull99 (Feb 21, 2014)

i've never had a problem with it, and i squeeze it together pretty good. i did have one time that i couldn't rip it, or pull it off. i made a small little snip, and then i was able to rip it off...without damaging my horse's tail


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

I just bag Mitch's tail when he's in the paddock, with a satin lined tail bag that velcro's to his cover 

He rubs his tail something chronic when he is travelling, it drives me nuts, getting to a show with a stunningly groomed tail(with his terribly thin haired genetics too).... AAaaaand bald spot right in the middle, not able to be covered by careful grooming.. Oooh it drives me crazy, the only tail wrap that leaves me with a full tail at the end of every trip is the Zilco padded tail wrap.. this one


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

I've never wrapped a tail before, but I've heard nothing but good things about the "professional's choice" ones.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I've never used vet wrap on a tail bone, except for pregnant mares about to foal and that got changed frequently.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Are you talking about wrapping to top of the tail or the bottom?
Bandages shouldn't be left on the top of the tail - just something to protect them when travelling and no longer
If you mean the bottom of the tail then I think I own everything on the market to try to keep my greys tail from getting peed on and turning yellow and nothing stayed on really well, the best method was probably braiding the tail and wrapping with the elasticated leg/tail bandages we use in the UK and putting a strip of wide duct tape along the top to stick it to the tail hairs.
I've never used vetwrap - I would want something that came off easily when I was riding


----------



## SaddleUp158 (Dec 26, 2008)

I have had problems with it in the summer, but not in the cooler months.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

No issues at all, I only wrap the bottom of the tail, leave at least an inch between wrap and tail bone.

I usually soak the tail in MTG, or coconut oil, or similar before putting up.

I will leave them up for couple of months in the winter and the wrap comes off just fine. As SaddleUp says it can be a bit stickier during the hot weather, but it will come off OK.

I just took Gibbs tail down this weekend, it's not much of a tail, but it came out of the wraps nicely










And my favorite tail wrapping video....


----------

